# 2015-2016 Season Pics



## Argo

Couple pics.


----------



## bksdds

Thaaaankkkk yooouuuu.


----------



## CassMT

don't let this tranquil scene fool you, this is the end of a charging knee deep day i won't soon forget


----------



## Noreaster

View attachment 83561


----------



## neni

Thanks guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## timmytard

This was prolly the same day as yours Rouge?
Same inversion going on.


----------



## Rogue

Some snowy shots from weeks past 









































Happy New Years! Many pow days and face shots to all!


----------



## timmytard

One more


TT


----------



## CassMT

New Years day above the clouds


----------



## ridinbend

Been a good December


----------



## Rogue

A few shots from today. Snowed 6+ inches? Had to dig my car out, classic PNW heavy snow, but couldn't tell unless you were on the bottom lift or at the lodge. Fresh tracks all day and it only got better and better!!! No one was there really and it was a brilliant day!


----------



## neni

No deep pow, but sweet scenery


----------



## Rogue

Unexpected sun today at times, but conditions were rougher than expected


----------



## Rogue

Today was fun


----------



## rgrwilco

East coast finally started a week ago...sort of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> No deep pow, but sweet scenery


I just saw some pics of ETM standing there, Imagine that?

Haha


TT

That lake in the crater of the volcano looks super cool.


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> I just saw some pics of ETM standing there, Imagine that?
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> That lake in the crater of the volcano looks super cool.



We rode halfway down into the crater. Awesome experience. That water is hot, one did see how it bubbles n moves.


----------



## snowklinger

I never get pictures of myself but heres one at Copper right before xmas, on a loaner 160 CT from the factory, I really like that board for a pow surfer. Hell I just like that board.


----------



## federationsport

Looks like fairy winter. Thank you:snowboard1:


----------



## Jcb890

Great photos people, making me jealous!


----------



## Rogue

So....been thinking if I should post this video or not, but I want to share a little edit from last Tuesday. It's honestly one of my favorite days this year because no one was there, it snowed about 6+" while I was there and part of Heather Canyon (sidecountry was open). 

I rode places I had never been before and I feel like I'm becoming a stronger rider. At the end of the day though, I had a fucking blast!! The song is Sail Away by Rapture I believe, and comes from Jake Blauvelt's flick Naturally, It's one of my favorite parts when he comes back from his shoulder injury and that's sort of how I feel this season....coming back from brown crud last season and endless pow this season. Pure ecstasy. 

My riding is nothing to write home about, I'm not asking to be critiqued (although open to any feedback of course), but rather sharing this for the love of shred, which I deeply do! 


Snow Glow


----------



## Argo

You get down the mountain fine. Now I know the helmet to look for.

Great Conditions make me a better rider.


----------



## F1EA

Today:


----------



## Phedder

I'm almost perfectly half way between when I last rode and when I'll be able to ride again, this thread is painful but joyous at the same time. 

Wicked video Rogue, the smile never left your face haha.


----------



## Rogue

A few pics from yesterday, it felt so good to be up there with fresh snow again. We've had a dry spell! I'm not ready for spring riding quite yet....how is it almost March already ??


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> View attachment 92321
> 
> 
> View attachment 92329
> 
> 
> View attachment 92337
> 
> 
> View attachment 92345
> 
> 
> A few pics from yesterday, it felt so good to be up there with fresh snow again. We've had a dry spell! I'm not ready for spring riding quite yet....how is it almost March already ??


Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## F1EA

Rogue said:


> A few pics from yesterday


Pic 3 is awesome.


----------



## neni

snowklinger said:


> I never get pictures of myself but heres one at Copper right before xmas, on a loaner 160 CT from the factory, I really like that board for a pow surfer. Hell I just like that board.
> [/URL]


I would have pics from you on the mtn, but they're either with a beer in the hand or infront of the BBQ grill :laugh:


----------



## neni

Bluebird!


----------



## Noreaster

neni said:


> Bluebird!


Jones should put you guys on a marketing payroll.


----------



## snowklinger

neni said:


> I would have pics from you on the mtn, but they're either with a beer in the hand or infront of the BBQ grill :laugh:


My best sides really.


----------



## Rogue

Might be my new favorite/ best day of all time. 

February has been warm, rainy, snowless for the most part. I rode spring conditions in Utah last week. 

Today ? Enough new snow and no crowds made today amaZing. I was starving for the good stuff and now it's that point in the season where I'm in shape and only getting better. I annihilated it today ! Snow with passing blue skies and white puffy clouds, every run is pristine and untouched OMG. I rode so much and hard I had to call it at lunch ! Riding steeper and higher terrain in Utah certainly paid off. 

Here's a few shots I got from the lifts & at the end when I needed a break lol


----------



## ridinbend

Today was fun here too.

Sexy simultaneous slashes by R Ves, on Flickr


----------



## deagol

great thread, Rogue, and great video !

My contributions:


----------



## F1EA

Ooooooh yeah


----------



## Rogue

I want to ride where you are! 

Love the pants too btw!


----------



## F1EA

Rogue said:


> I want to ride where you are!
> 
> Love the pants too btw!


You're not that far! C'mon over 

That was in the interior though (Big White ~5hr drive from Vancouver). I was off this past week and made the trip. Totally worth it. Rode 2.5 awesome days. Will be back next yr for sure.

@neachdainn doesn't like the pants. He's obviously not cool enough :nerd:


----------



## snowangel99

The pants are awesome! The video was fantastic (what a smile!) and the photos are fab. Love this thread.1:

OMG you guys would laugh if I showed you a pic of what we are doing here in Ontario. :baby:


----------



## Deacon

This thread is awesome. Nicely done Rogue and everyone else. Here's a couple from Slyder, Natalie and my trip to BoHo last weekend.... Our season has been terrible for snow, but that can't stop us. :grin:



















Stopped at the beer tree, before resuming the run. Yes that's the run below us. Trees are tight.


----------



## neni

Sweet happy faces pic, Deacon! 

The other part of snowsliding - made for happy faces despite the bad conditions


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> Sweet happy faces pic, Deacon!
> 
> The other part of snowsliding - made for happy faces despite the bad conditions



Always so classy!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Been a bit lazy since I came back from Japan, but here's a couple pics!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma




----------



## sabatoa

Deacon said:


> This thread is awesome. Nicely done Rogue and everyone else. Here's a couple from Slyder, Natalie and my trip to BoHo last weekend.... Our season has been terrible for snow, but that can't stop us. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at the beer tree, before resuming the run. Yes that's the run below us. Trees are tight.


Hey Deacon- looks like our beards are on the same cycle. Yours disappeared around the same time mine did. Do you usually do November-March?


----------



## sabatoa

The tree shot is at Lake Louise (Alberta Canada). We were riding some trees off from the Top of the World lift on our way to the Summit Platter. We stopped for a second to regroup then looked up and noticed the view.

The pic of me with the beautiful lady was taken before our last run before we left Lake Louise for the midwest. It's my favorite line, of anywhere I've ridden (Big Sky, Lake Louise, Michigan hills)..but that's a post for another thread.

I don't have many shots of actual riding from this season, this little capture is basically the only one I have. I'm not a park rider, but we like to mess around on side hits.


----------



## nutmegchoi

It's raining outside and I'm day dreaming snow covered mountain.
Thanks for the thread.
This made my gloomy Monday a little better.


----------



## rgrwilco

nutmegchoi said:


> It's raining outside and I'm day dreaming snow covered mountain.
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> 
> This made my gloomy Monday a little better.



Yeah it's pouring here in south jersey. Was thinking about heading to hunter since I have the peak pass but man it looks bad there. 

Here's to next season!


----------



## Rogue

*3/14*

9-4 Full on storm riding pow day. 30" in 48 hours and when I left it was still quite literally, dumping. 

I rode some terrain I had never been in before and I was cackling like a psycho on the way down it was so deep and so fun and I'm at a skill level now I can actually enjoy it. Such a beautiful feeling reaping the fruits of one's labor. 

Tomorrow...there will be more!!








So fresh








Of course I got stuck in the morning oh well








Lunch time picnic shot

















Private Reserve goodies








Looking down








Taking a break after walking out of the Heather run-out from PR. Definitely work the trek!


----------



## F1EA

dayum gurl! You been gettin sum.

We've gotten dumped on too, but I had to get back to work after a week off. Also, I hurt my knee last time I rode, so giving it a rest til the weekend.


----------



## Deacon

Rogue said:


> 9-4 Full on storm riding pow day. 30" in 48 hours and when I left it was still quite literally, dumping.
> 
> I rode some terrain I had never been in before and I was cackling like a psycho on the way down it was so deep and so fun and I'm at a skill level now I can actually enjoy it. Such a beautiful feeling reaping the fruits of one's labor.
> 
> Tomorrow...there will be more!!
> 
> View attachment 94721
> 
> So fresh
> 
> View attachment 94729
> 
> Of course I got stuck in the morning oh well
> 
> View attachment 94737
> 
> Lunch time picnic shot
> 
> View attachment 94745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94753
> 
> Private Reserve goodies
> 
> View attachment 94761
> 
> Looking down
> 
> View attachment 94769
> 
> Taking a break after walking out of the Heather run-out from PR. Definitely work the trek!



Goddammit.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Rogue said:


> 9-4 Full on storm riding pow day. 30" in 48 hours and when I left it was still quite literally, dumping.
> 
> I rode some terrain I had never been in before and I was cackling like a psycho on the way down it was so deep and so fun and I'm at a skill level now I can actually enjoy it. Such a beautiful feeling reaping the fruits of one's labor.
> 
> Tomorrow...there will be more!!
> 
> 
> Taking a break after walking out of the Heather run-out from PR. Definitely work the trek!


Very, very, Nice!!!!!

Oh, and did I dream it, or did you post then remove an edit the other day????? :|


----------



## Rogue

Mizu Kuma said:


> Very, very, Nice!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and did I dream it, or did you post then remove an edit the other day????? :|


Ohhhhhh I did.....I just felt too self-conscious "look at me" and took it down lol. I like it better than the other one though, so....maybe I should put it back.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Rogue said:


> Ohhhhhh I did.....I just felt too self-conscious "look at me" and took it down lol. I like it better than the other one though, so....maybe I should put it back.


Yes please!!!!! :smile:

I saw that you had posted it up, had a quick glance at somethin else, then when I came back to watch it it'd gone!!!!! :|


----------



## Phedder

Rogue said:


> Ohhhhhh I did.....I just felt too self-conscious "look at me" and took it down lol. I like it better than the other one though, so....maybe I should put it back.


Today is exactly 3 months until my season down here starts, don't hold out on me like that!


----------



## ridinbend

Waist deep on the in bounds hike zone called the cone. Insane deep today.

Pow by Ves, on Flickr

Icestache by Ves, on Flickr

Cone Skin Track by Ves, on Flickr

No need for a backpack here
Beer time by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> Ohhhhhh I did.....I just felt too self-conscious "look at me" and took it down lol. I like it better than the other one though, so....maybe I should put it back.


your riding was great, fun to watch.. 

It seems to be a (mostly) supportive group here, so ..


----------



## Jcb890

Awesome photos by everyone. Our weather up here blows, so I'm living vicariously through all of you.


----------



## snowangel99

Rogue said:


> 9-4 Full on storm riding pow day. 30" in 48 hours and when I left it was still quite literally, dumping.
> 
> I rode some terrain I had never been in before and I was cackling like a psycho on the way down it was so deep and so fun and I'm at a skill level now I can actually enjoy it. Such a beautiful feeling reaping the fruits of one's labor.
> 
> Tomorrow...there will be more!!
> 
> View attachment 94721
> 
> So fresh
> 
> View attachment 94729
> 
> Of course I got stuck in the morning oh well
> 
> View attachment 94737
> 
> Lunch time picnic shot
> 
> View attachment 94745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94753
> 
> Private Reserve goodies
> 
> View attachment 94761
> 
> Looking down
> 
> View attachment 94769
> 
> Taking a break after walking out of the Heather run-out from PR. Definitely work the trek!


I am so out of my league. I should leave this forum. Seriously. :notworthy:​


----------



## nutmegchoi

snowangel99 said:


> I am so out of my league. I should leave this forum. Seriously. :notworthy:​


Everybody started from somewhere.
Don't ever feel that way.


----------



## Deacon

snowangel99 said:


> I am so out of my league. I should leave this forum. Seriously. :notworthy:​





nutmegchoi said:


> Everybody started from somewhere.
> Don't ever feel that way.


Seconded. Lots of us are out of our league here! That's the great thing about this forum, nobody gets ripped on for their ability unless they post an edit titled "Watch my super shredd carving! And tell me how awesome I am and why I'm not sponsored yet!!", and then it's full of skidded stiff kneed ruddering.
>


----------



## Rogue

snowangel99 said:


> I am so out of my league. I should leave this forum. Seriously. :notworthy:​


Naw, the beauty of this forum is that everyone brings something different to the table. Snowboarding means something different to everyone, but we are all here for the same, shared reason: We love snowboarding!


----------



## Rogue

https://vimeo.com/158287705

Alrighty here we go!!! Sometimes all you need is a few inches of fresh snow!! From 3/6/16 This was such a fun freaking day!!!


----------



## Phedder

Yeow! Thanks for the Stoke!


----------



## Rogue

*3/15*

Today was special. I know each season, I have a new "best day", I think it's the best day of my shred life then I get another and another....today was one of them but more special. It snowed however much over night, not that it matters at this point because it is deep. I think we've gotten over 4 feet since Saturday? 

Anyways, we all watch films and people ripping deep snow and awesome shit and you hope one day you get to do the same. Then one day shows up and before you know it, you're in your own "film", making turns you have dreamed about and making it a reality. Holy shit it makes me excited just thinking about !!! 

I say this with our crummy last season in mind. When everyone tells you it's going to be worse than the year before and acts like the snow will never come again or not in any impressive amount. Then OMG does it ever show up!!!! All the time I spent last season riding when most people believed/said "there's no snow up there" have paid off. I'm not pretending to be this incredible rider, that's not what I mean. My point is, this season has been a gift and I have made every effort to get the absolute most out of it, more than ever before. I'm finally at a level where I can dive in and in my mind, kill it. I STILL get myself stuck in stupid places, but that's another story lol 

I know for everyone not in the West, it has been a discouraging, essentially non-exsistent season, but remember, it is just ONE SEASON. In the moment (or rather months) it's an awful awful feeling, but hope abounds and time moves forward.


----------



## sabatoa

One of the things I always dig about @Rogue 's edits is that you can see she's having the time of her life- usually riding with a big grin.


----------



## ridinbend

Slashing Cascade Concrete by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> Slashing Cascade Concrete by Ves, on Flickr


Holy shit. Cool photo!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Kirkwood backside. Yesterday.


----------



## Jcb890

KIRKRIDER said:


> Kirkwood backside. Yesterday.


Compared to out here on the East Coast, that is just an absurd amount of wide open space on a trail.


----------



## timmytard

Deacon said:


> Seconded. Lots of us are out of our league here! That's the great thing about this forum, nobody gets ripped on for their ability unless they post an edit titled "Watch my super shredd carving! And tell me how awesome I am and why I'm not sponsored yet!!", and then it's full of skidded stiff kneed ruddering.
> >


Haha, and even I don't do that. haha


TT


----------



## david_z

No "goods" for me this year, but here's a few shots.


----------



## Argo

ridinbend said:


> Slashing Cascade Concrete by Ves, on Flickr


dude, I need to take more pictures. lol. I have very few of me.

I spent alot of time with a camera on the slopes the prior 4 years and just dont have the desire to take it with me any more. I just want to ride laps and stop when my legs wont go any more when it is good.

Today was pretty fun but tiring.....


----------



## Rogue

@david_z Nice park shots!!!

Ya, I always have a pole attached in my pictures of me...There was a free lance photographer who as I rode past said "good shot" It was a run I'll never forget and wouldn't you know it? I have no idea who the dude is. Meadows has no way of knowing who it is either. All that matters is that it happened, but I am so curious how a big grin would look surrounded by pow in the trees :hairy:


----------



## david_z

Rogue said:


> @david_z Nice park shots!!!
> 
> Ya, I always have a pole attached in my pictures of me...There was a free lance photographer who as I rode past said "good shot" It was a run I'll never forget and wouldn't you know it? I have no idea who the dude is. Meadows has no way of knowing who it is either. All that matters is that it happened, but I am so curious how a big grin would look surrounded by pow in the trees :hairy:


Totally just reminded me... back over Xmas weekend, there was a photog up at one of the hills I ride regularly. I vaguely remember that he was out shooting, but had no idea that he took a picture of me, until the following week when I saw *this* picture being pumped out by the resort's Facebook page.

To date, 66 shares and 300+ likes, so that's probably the "most popular" picture of me in existence!!










I literally had to double-take, like, "Wow, that dude has the same board as me. And gloves. And helm... waitasecond!!!"


----------



## Rogue

Dude!!! That's so awesome!! There's no chance in Hell I'll see that pic of me circulating social media, but I guess there's always that tiny chance. Cool shot btw!


----------



## Kenai

Rogue said:


> Alrighty here we go!!! Sometimes all you need is a few inches of fresh snow!! From 3/6/16 This was such a fun freaking day!!!


This is awesome! One of the best selfie-stick edits I've seen. Jelly for your season!


----------



## snowangel99

david_z said:


> Totally just reminded me... back over Xmas weekend, there was a photog up at one of the hills I ride regularly. I vaguely remember that he was out shooting, but had no idea that he took a picture of me, until the following week when I saw *this* picture being pumped out by the resort's Facebook page.
> 
> To date, 66 shares and 300+ likes, so that's probably the "most popular" picture of me in existence!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had to double-take, like, "Wow, that dude has the same board as me. And gloves. And helm... waitasecond!!!"


That IS an awesome shot!!!! You should contact the resort and have them poster it up for you  I would! Gotta show off to your kids :smile: I liked it on FB so now you have 360 likes.


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> dude, I need to take more pictures. lol. I have very few of me.
> 
> I spent alot of time with a camera on the slopes the prior 4 years and just dont have the desire to take it with me any more. I just want to ride laps and stop when my legs wont go any more when it is good.
> 
> Today was pretty fun but tiring.....


A have had the fortune recently to ride with a friend of a friend that shoots for Bachy. He got an epic shot last week on the cone I am having it blown up and mounted. Coolest shot of me I have.

Sexy simultaneous slashes by Ves, on Flickr

I think I already posted it, but it's so cool I'll post it again. Here is his portfolio from this winter. 

https://tapperphoto.smugmug.com/Winter

Super cool guy just stoked to take pictures.


----------



## purekarma

*POV park lap @ Key*

[ame]https://vimeo.com/159344363[/ame]


----------



## Deacon

purekarma said:


> https://vimeo.com/159344363


Is that a chest mount??


----------



## purekarma

Deacon said:


> Is that a chest mount??


It is a chest mount, and the strap mounted to the top of my thigh, edited together. I had 2 static cams going as well. Just haven't got to editing it all together yet. Wanted to post a quick video.


----------



## Jcb890

purekarma said:


> It is a chest mount, and the strap mounted to the top of my thigh, edited together. I had 2 static cams going as well. Just haven't got to editing it all together yet. Wanted to post a quick video.


You edited out all of your takeoffs and landings it appears. Made the video seem really odd to me.


----------



## purekarma

Jcb890 said:


> You edited out all of your takeoffs and landings it appears. Made the video seem really odd to me.


Actually they are all there, I am just switching between different camera views. Again threw that together in 5 mins, have 2 other angles to edit in, besides color correction, and a real look at all the footage I have.


----------



## Jcb890

purekarma said:


> Actually they are all there, I am just switching between different camera views. Again threw that together in 5 mins, have 2 other angles to edit in, besides color correction, and a real look at all the footage I have.


Its a good start I think. I'd be curious to see the finished product.


----------



## nutmegchoi

He was possibly doing this.






Though this one wasn't really real... :grin:

The “impossible snowboard trick” explained


----------



## Deacon

My first day at Lutsen Mountain, and last day of the season...



















My track under the lift, not strictly in bounds, fresh as fresh




































Great final day for my season.


----------



## ridinbend

The top of Mt Bachelor on a clear blue day. 

Summit feature by Ves, on Flickr

Summit by Ves, on Flickr

Summit 1 by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## Rogue

@Deacon

Beautiful final day! Almost makes it harder to end when it's like that, but at the same time it's perfect. Glad you went up!!


----------



## CassMT

snowghosts have returned, Glacier Park in back


----------



## neni

Bluebird season 
















@deagol: these are for you


----------



## sabatoa

@chomps1211, @Lorileeann, and me closing out a local hill's season today.

https://m.imgur.com/a/90QmH


----------



## neni

sabatoa said:


> @chomps1211, @Lorileeann, and me closing out a local hill's season today.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/90QmH


Sweet pic! Made me smile, one sees that you enjoyed your day!


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Sweet pic! Made me smile, one sees that you enjoyed your day!


As "Spring" conditions go? Today was just about PERFECT! 

Firm,.. Maybe even hard in the am but not solid ice! Then bluebird sunny and only slightly above freezing so it was softening up nicely by 11-12:00 without getting too wet or slushy. Not at all crowded so it stayed relatively smooth & un-bumped most of the day! Perfect corn & good company to share it with!  

(...still on the fence about the 164 JJ tho!). I had just about decided it was far too stiff for me & these little hills! But After getting it out on the steeper slope? It rode so much better there,.. I'm wondering if it might be worth holding onto! :laugh:


----------



## deagol

photo taken by Killclimbz..


----------



## Rogue

deagol said:


> photo taken by Killclimbz..


oh hell yeah!!


----------



## deagol

also by Killclimbz, toeside turn, same run..


----------



## Kenai

deagol said:


> also by Killclimbz, toeside turn, same run..


Anxiously awaiting attachment!


----------



## timmytard

Kenai said:


> Anxiously awaiting attachment!


It's there, I can see it.

Until you've done that, a nice big turn in deep snow.
You have yet to really snowboard.

So if you haven't & you think snowboarding is fun. Hahaha

You just wait.
You're gonna shit your pants.


TT

Just in general, too anyone that hasn't.


----------



## snowangel99

Wow deagol gorgeous shots. Amazing!!!!


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> photo taken by Killclimbz..


Yeeeeeha! Well done! 
Thanks for this, made my day


----------



## deagol

snowangel99 said:


> Wow deagol gorgeous shots. Amazing!!!!


Thanks, Killclimbz (an admin on here) is a great photographer. He lugs around a large camera on every trip- have gotten some great pics from him. I am hoping the ones from this past weekend will be even better..


----------



## Jcb890

deagol said:


> Thanks, Killclimbz (an admin on here) is a great photographer. He lugs around a large camera on every trip- have gotten some great pics from him. I am hoping the ones from this past weekend will be even better..


Awesome, was just going to ask that. Great photos deagol and Killclimbz!!


----------



## deagol

Jcb890 said:


> Awesome, was just going to ask that. Great photos deagol and Killclimbz!!


for more of his photos, check out this thread


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> Thanks, Killclimbz (an admin on here) is a great photographer. He lugs around a large camera on every trip- have gotten some great pics from him. I am hoping the ones from this past weekend will be even better..


Yeah I go with the wife, she brings her cel phone and takes selfies.


----------



## sabatoa

Not a hardcore mountain shot, but this is one of my favorite pics from this season. Me and my mini chillin' on the way up:


----------



## nutmegchoi

That is so sweet. :wub:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

And the best day ever:


----------



## timmytard

KIRKRIDER said:


> And the best day ever:


Gross, those days are horrible..
Can't see the vid for some reason, but if it's that day pictured.
Best days ever are pretty sweet, I had one last year.

The longer you snowboard those best days start to become pretty fuckin' mind blowing.


TT


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Thanks! Video is fine. Just a bit long. Probably 100 people in the whole resort that Tuesday.


----------



## timmytard

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thanks! Video is fine. Just a bit long. Probably 100 people in the whole resort that Tuesday.


That was sarcasm right.
Those days aren't really horrible. Lol


TT


----------



## virtu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni




----------



## timmytard

neni said:


>


That how I ride the chairlift up every time.
Put hours onto your day.


TT


----------



## F1EA

The Mrs yesterday


----------



## deagol

Killclimbz and I decided to look for snow today instead of Easter eggs...


----------



## Argo

Vi.eo never works on mobile devices unless you post the link.


----------



## Argo

deagol said:


> Killclimbz and I decided to look for snow today instead of Easter eggs...


Here we go. Snow looks good.... real good

[ame]https://vimeo.com/160561982[/ame]


----------



## tokyo_dom

Saturday at Marunuma Kogen. There is still a fair bit of snow left!

Oh and the Mrs wearing a little bit of Cheetah sumthin sumthin :grin:









Me messing around with the panorama shot









From earlier in the season (at Kagura) i found an ice boulder and tried my best Scotty Stevens impersonation

















Also earlier in the season (at Kandatsu)









Not much powder this year, but it was a lot of fun and we both got to learn a few tricks in the park (next up, handplants!)


----------



## Mizu Kuma

deagol said:


> Killclimbz and I decided to look for snow today instead of Easter eggs...


Who wants chocolate when you've got sweet sweet sugar!!!!!


----------



## deagol

Mizu Kuma said:


> Who wants chocolate when you've got sweet sweet sugar!!!!!


Hmm, now that you mention it, it would have been cool to find some chocolate Easter bunnies hidden in the woods. I do get sick of Powerbars and water....


----------



## Mizu Kuma

deagol said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, it would have been cool to find some chocolate Easter bunnies hidden in the woods. I do get sick of Powerbars and water....


I was waitin for you to come across a rabbit hole on some of the pine tips!!!!! :|


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, it would have been cool to find some chocolate Easter bunnies hidden in the woods. I do get sick of Powerbars and water....


Nice vid, fancy editing. I need to do that, I got a shit tomme of vids but most are longer & I can't even chop em.

So I'm limited to only short clips of raw footy for now 


TT

The 1:08 mark, why not hitty?

Don't you clean the snow off your board for sweet runs like that?
Haha Now how important is 3 extra grams in, say your bindings.
Or you're not rocking 32 Ultralights, haha is that even a model?

Not a whole hell of a lot


----------



## snowangel99

I love these videos you guys post....here you are riding through the trees heaven knows where it's all quiet and serene and then Boom! Some random dude is just standing there by a tree lol. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

Ha, I knew it. >

I'm:embarrased1: an angel:dry:


TT


----------



## nutmegchoi

TT, is that mohawk or man bun??


----------



## nutmegchoi

I'm no angel, but I know how to make an snow angel. >


----------



## snowangel99

I didn't mean you TT! I meant for real in the vids. I have seen random guys in your vids too. It's just weird.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystery2many




----------



## ridinbend

Summit by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## neni

ridinbend said:


> Summit by Ves, on Flickr


Beautiful - so strange shaped to my eye - mountains! And so much snow... gorgeous! Your season is not yet ending I reckon 

BTW: nice new signature quote


----------



## ridinbend

neni said:


> Beautiful - so strange shaped to my eye - mountains! And so much snow... gorgeous! Your season is not yet ending I reckon
> 
> BTW: nice new signature quote


Nope. Snow pack is solid, so spring riding will be until memorial weekend. Then volcano session. Our yearly yurt trip is next week. Not looking like any new snow between now and then but corn should set up nice and open a lot more technical terrain. Should be fun. Here's a shot of one zone.

Tam outer bowl by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## Rogue

The best kind of Mondays!! Playing on the Swift didn't hurt either!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Rogue said:


> The best kind of Mondays!! Playing on the Swift didn't hurt either!


Yeeeewwww!!!!!


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> ...
> 
> The 1:08 mark, why not hitty?
> 
> D..


LOL, I had to look up the video to even see what you were referring to.. that little group of tundra trees.. never occurred to me. I was trying to keep speed to traverse over to the drop in point..

The bindings are Spark Magnetos, BTW...


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> The best kind of Mondays!! Playing on the Swift didn't hurt either!


Rogue, your pics are always epic, and they need to be bigger. Set up a flickr account and then you can embed much bigger and cleaner shots. Looks like a good day yo!


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> The best kind of Mondays!! Playing on the Swift didn't hurt either!


Did you end up buying that board ??? or is it a loaner?
Looks great for those conditions.


----------



## timmytard

snowangel99 said:


> I didn't mean you TT! I meant for real in the vids. I have seen random guys in your vids too. It's just weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Oh you mean like this random skier freak?>
[ame]https://vimeo.com/160573997[/ame]

TT


----------



## snowangel99

timmytard said:


> Oh you mean like this random skier freak?>
> https://vimeo.com/160573997
> 
> TT


YES! Every snowboarding video on this website has at least one lol


----------



## deagol

snowangel99 said:


> YES! Every snowboarding video on this website has at least one lol


We put them in there for scale....

But seriously, the people in my vids have all been members of our group.


----------



## Gnukel

I don't have many pictures since I ride alone most of the time, but here are a couple from the past weekend. Taken by a photoG on the mountain...


----------



## snowangel99

Wow nice Gnukel! Nice!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prunes

Here's a few from the '15/16 season so far. Going through my pictures, I realized that I don't take nearly enough of 'em while out riding - sometimes none at all! A goal for next season is to snap one each day on snow!

The first half of the season in Bavaria and neighbouring Tirol:

The Zugspitzplatt:









Making silly panoramas on the Osterfelderkopf in Garmisch:









Atop the Grubigstein in Lermoos, Austria (looking south-east, towards the Fernpaß):









The Tiroler Zugspitz Arena:









The second half of the season in the Canadian Rockies:

The classic Lake Louise view:









The view from Norquay (Cascade Mountain on the left, and Mount Rundle to the right):









The back bowls at the Lake:









The gullies of Whitehorn II, Lake Louise:









Powder day at Castle:









Gravenstafel Ridge at Castle:


----------



## snowangel99

Prunes! Gorgeousness!!!!! Amazing amazing amazing. I want to live inside those pictures. F spring.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

There's chairs under there somewhere


TT


----------



## Argo

timmytard said:


> There's chairs under there somewhere
> 
> 
> TT


Actually there is a whole lift house under there, a large one too. Here's a shot of palmer in the summer....


----------



## timmytard

Argo said:


> Actually there is a whole lift house under there, a large one too. Here's a shot of palmer in the summer....


Doesn't look like it would take very long to get buried, the way it's nestled in that little hole there.

Still, that's Fuckin nuts.
They must pull the chairs off?

Or do they just replace the whole thing every year? Lol


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom

timmytard said:


> There's chairs under there somewhere
> 
> 
> TT


Damn i want to 50-50 that lift cable


----------



## Jcb890

Where is that? Crazy.


----------



## Argo

They pull the chairs off detachable lifts quite often, especially during night while in a big storm cycle. They unload and load the chairs on summit lift at bachelor daily. Palmer doesn't spin until may or something like that. 

It's mt hood.


----------



## Rogue

ridinbend said:


> Rogue, your pics are always epic, and they need to be bigger. Set up a flickr account and then you can embed much bigger and cleaner shots. Looks like a good day yo!


Flickr really makes a difference? I will have to give it a try and see if there's a difference, maybe I just have low res pics lol 



deagol said:


> Did you end up buying that board ??? or is it a loaner?
> Looks great for those conditions.


It was a loaner for the day....then I bought my own :hairy: Seriously, it was life changing, I don't regret it at all, found one 30% off thanks to Kenai, I regret nothing except not buying one at the start of the season lol


----------



## Jcb890

Argo said:


> They pull the chairs off detachable lifts quite often, especially during night while in a big storm cycle. They unload and load the chairs on summit lift at bachelor daily. Palmer doesn't spin until may or something like that.
> 
> It's mt hood.


How late in the year are these places open and getting snow?


----------



## Rogue

Jcb890 said:


> How late in the year are these places open and getting snow?


It's Timberline lodge and I ride at the resort next to it, Meadows. Timberline is open through September, we can get snow through May sometimes June but less likely. We just got 11" Sun-Mon of this week....Spring pass at T-line is $109 through May. 

A lot of pros go up there in the summer to ride.


----------



## Argo

I got caught in a snowstorm up there in July about 3 years ago.


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> Flickr really makes a difference? I will have to give it a try and see if there's a difference, maybe I just have low res pics lol


That's not it at all. When they get uploaded through the forum uploader they get pixelated and look suckier. I got frustrated that my sweet shots looked so sucky. So upload on Flickr and use the bbc code to embed and voila bigger pics that look way better.


----------



## Rogue

[/url]315JW by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Is this better? I just picked a screen shot real quick to see the difference. 

It looks like I haven't been doing myself justice the last several pages of pic posts! :surprise:


----------



## deagol

bit of trivia: Timberline Lodge is where they filmed *The Shinning* (original Jack Nicholson version). 














Rogue said:


> .....
> 
> It was a loaner for the day......



Yeah, I just picked up a loaner myself, can't wait to try it..


----------



## Argo

My son is out in Colorado this week for Nationals in sbx. He of course is doing some side riding with friends and did a logging competition. Some fun is being had, sad I'm missing it. Glad I've raised him to be confident enough to go alone at such a young age and get anywhere he needs to be. Airplanes, shuttles, taxis..... :grin:


----------



## SkullAndXbones

deagol said:


> bit of trivia: Timberline Lodge is where they filmed *The Shinning* (original Jack Nicholson version).


the outside shots only. the inside was filmed at the stanley hotel in estes park colorado


----------



## deagol

SkullAndXbones said:


> the outside shots only. the inside was filmed at the stanley hotel in estes park colorado


Yup, and the opening driving scene is Going to the Sun Road in Glacier National Park, Montana. Colorado does not have scenery anything remotely like that road, absolutely gorgeous..

we kayaked out to Wild Goose Island when we were there so I instantly recognized it when I saw this movie recently.

back on topic: it was deep (photo credits: Killclimbz)


----------



## deagol

it got deeper (photo credits: Killclimbz)


----------



## deagol

then it got ridiculously deep (photo credits: Killclimbz)


----------



## Mizu Kuma

deagol said:


> Yup, and the opening driving scene is Going to the Sun Road in Glacier National Park, Montana. Colorado does not have scenery anything remotely like that road, absolutely gorgeous..
> 
> we kayaked out to Wild Goose Island when we were there so I instantly recognized it when I saw this movie recently.
> 
> back on topic: it was deep (photo credits: Killclimbz)


Niiiiice!!!!!


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> then it got ridiculously deep (photo credits: Killclimbz)


My gawd


TT


----------



## timmytard

It can't be tits deep everyday.

Here was one of the few days it wasn't

Swift handles the park just fine:surprise:


TT


----------



## deagol

Is that a cappuccino?? priceless...


----------



## Rogue

Deagol:

Fuck you 


Lol jk That is insane dude !! Glad you resurfaced and so happy Kill captured such a phenomenal moment. Yeeewwww!!! You're my new hero


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> Deagol:
> 
> Fuck you
> 
> 
> Lol jk That is insane dude !! Glad you resurfaced and so happy Kill captured such a phenomenal moment. Yeeewwww!!! You're my new hero


Funny ha ha ha 
I thought the exact same thing @ first

Fawk you, you bastard.


TT


----------



## Phedder

Me thinks you two don't have a leg to stand on there! Greedy haha.


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> then it got ridiculously deep (photo credits: Killclimbz)


Yaaaayyyy! Awesome job, both of you! Thanks for posting, made for the first wide smile in the morning


----------



## snowangel99

Deagol nice pics!!!!! (although next time please embed!!!!! those thumbnails are brutal to open)

lol about the cappuccino


----------



## deagol

snowangel99 said:


> Deagol nice pics!!!!! (although next time please embed!!!!! those thumbnails are brutal to open)
> 
> lol about the cappuccino


Thanks, Killclimbz is the photographer. As far as embedding them, I don't have them online anywhere in order to put the link in, so they are just uploads. But, yeah, I know, I have the same problem with other people's pics done that way...


----------



## Argo

I am happy with the thumbnails.


----------



## killclimbz

deagol said:


> Thanks, Killclimbz is the photographer. As far as embedding them, I don't have them online anywhere in order to put the link in, so they are just uploads. But, yeah, I know, I have the same problem with other people's pics done that way...


Since you uploaded the photos to the forum you can embed them in your post. You just have to grab the URL and use the IMG tags. I went ahead and edited your posts to embed them. If you hit edit you'll see the format you need to use to embed them. 

That was an excellent day no doubt.


----------



## sabatoa

deagol said:


> Is that a cappuccino?? priceless...


and hacking a dart. LOL


----------



## Deacon

sabatoa said:


> and hacking a dart. LOL


Never not.


----------



## killclimbz

SkullAndXbones said:


> the outside shots only. the inside was filmed at the stanley hotel in estes park colorado


Actually, none of it was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park. The interior looks nothing like what was in the film. I believe it was a lodge in Switzerland that they used for the interior shots. Regardless, it was some spot in Europe.


----------



## Argo

killclimbz said:


> Actually, none of it was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park. The interior looks nothing like what was in the film. I believe it was a lodge in Switzerland that they used for the interior shots. Regardless, it was some spot in Europe.


Nah, it was a movie set. They had some outside shots of Tline, some in glacier NP Montana, then mostly on a movie set in England(I think). The interior was designed after a hotel in Yosemite CA.


----------



## deagol

killclimbz said:


> Since you uploaded the photos to the forum you can embed them in your post. You just have to grab the URL and use the IMG tags. I went ahead and edited your posts to embed them. If you hit edit you'll see the format you need to use to embed them.
> 
> That was an excellent day no doubt.


You know I am not the tech wiz you are.. you've seen my phone...

:embarrased1:


----------



## nutmegchoi

Or, if you use Taptalk (phone app) to post, you can embed pics without linking anything.


----------



## deagol

killclimbz said:


> Actually, none of it was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park. The interior looks nothing like what was in the film. I believe it was a lodge in Switzerland that they used for the interior shots. Regardless, it was some spot in Europe.


Actually, I think they filmed that horrible mini-series version there, didn't they ???

Jack Nicholson / Stanley Kubrick version all the way !!!!!




nutmegchoi said:


> Or, if you use Taptalk (phone app) to post, you can embed pics without linking anything.


my phone can't even remotely do anything like that..


----------



## killclimbz

deagol said:


> Actually, I think they filmed that horrible mini-series version there, didn't they ???
> 
> Jack Nicholson / Stanley Kubrick version all the way !!!!!


That is true. The SyFy version was filmed at the Stanley. Kubrick version is worlds better.


----------



## killclimbz

nutmegchoi said:


> Or, if you use Taptalk (phone app) to post, you can embed pics without linking anything.


TapaTalk for deagol? Are you kidding me? He still uses a cell phone from 1998...


----------



## deagol

Actually, they filmed this version of The Shinning at Casa Bonita


----------



## nutmegchoi

deagol said:


> my phone can't even remotely do anything like that..





killclimbz said:


> TapaTalk for deagol? Are you kidding me? He still uses a cell phone from 1998...


Let me guess, it probably has missing keys too, right? :surprise:


----------



## killclimbz

nutmegchoi said:


> Let me guess, it probably has missing keys too, right? :surprise:


It's one of those Jitterbug phones for old people.


----------



## nutmegchoi

deagol?


----------



## killclimbz

That's the one he's using!!!

I am actually amazed he can email or use the internet at all...


----------



## Argo

nutmegchoi said:


> deagol?


You should see where he carries it in his Mandex while biking. ...:surprise:


----------



## deagol

bet you all didn't know I was friends with Will Ferrell ??


----------



## nutmegchoi

deagol said:


> bet you all didn't know I was friends with Will Ferrell ??


Look at you!!!
You got this!!


----------



## snowangel99

A guy I work with actually texts using an old flipphone. He uses the number keypad like hit #1 once for A, twice for B, three times for C. Freakin old people!


----------



## chomps1211

snowangel99 said:


> A guy I work with actually texts using an old flipphone. He uses the number keypad like hit #1 once for A, twice for B, three times for C. Freakin old people!


----------



## deagol

snowangel99 said:


> A guy I work with actually texts using an old flipphone. He uses the number keypad like hit #1 once for A, twice for B, three times for C. Freakin old people!


mine is that way... 
But, wow, this thread has gotten off-topic.:deadhorse:


----------



## Donutz

deagol said:


> mine is that way...
> But, wow, this thread has gotten off-topic.:deadhorse:


Pffft. That's nothing. My cell phone is _rotary!_


#1 . whiiiiiiiiiiiiir. #1 . whiiiiiiiiiir. #5 .whiiiiiiiir.....


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> mine is that way...
> But, wow, this thread has gotten off-topic.:deadhorse:


:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:
OMG,.. I almost forgot about that! I remember now, I kept sending you txts & pics before we met up @ Copper, and you were like,... "Can't see wtf he's sending!!!" :laugh:
:lol:

Still,.. Who needs that hitech shit on a pow day anyway,.. Right? Beacon, shovel, probe, matches & power bars!!! (..and meby a hip flask whit a lil sumpn'-sumpn!) >


----------



## Argo

motorola RAZR was the shit.


----------



## mojo maestro

chomps1211 said:


> OMG,.. I almost forgot about that! I remember now, I kept sending you txts & pics before we met up @ Copper, and you were like,... "Can't see wtf he's sending!!!" :laugh:
> :lol:


I'm with you deagol..........chomps did the same to me........sending me txts faster then I could respond....


----------



## chomps1211

mojo maestro said:


> I'm with you deagol..........chomps did the same to me........sending me txts faster then I could respond....


:laugh:
Well howz I supposed to kno you guys were still livin' in the 80's??? :blink: >


----------



## Rogue

Today: 
Taking Swift out for a spin:







[/url]Swift Groom by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Clouds closing in:







[/url]IMAG0811 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Coming down Gold Bowl from far left:







[/url]IMAG0812 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

And...popping through the trees.. fun!!!







[/url]Tree Air by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## deagol

thinking about my cellphone....... NOT









Thanks for getting us back on track, Rouge !


----------



## Argo

You posted that from your phone?


----------



## snowangel99

Gorgeous shots Rogue!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

about to do some prospecting...










Killclimbz & crew: earn your turns!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Okay, that's enough now!!!!!

Will someone close this thread?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Donutz said:


> Pffft. That's nothing. My cell phone is _rotary!_
> 
> 
> #1 . whiiiiiiiiiiiiir. #1 . whiiiiiiiiiir. #5 .whiiiiiiiir.....


You've got actual numbers on yours?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Rogue said:


> Today:
> Taking Swift out for a spin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Swift Groom by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Clouds closing in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG0811 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Coming down Gold Bowl from far left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG0812 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And...popping through the trees.. fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Tree Air by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


A couple of the pics are no longer there?????


----------



## Rogue

I fixed it, thanks for pointing it out and Deagol, that 2nd pic is drool worthy!


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> I fixed it, thanks for pointing it out and Deagol, that 2nd pic is drool worthy!


Thanks Rogue, 

pics don't do it justice, though...


----------



## Rogue

deagol said:


> Thanks Rogue,
> 
> pics don't do it justice, though...


No, but I can imagine being there and how it must feel. A glance won't do it justice, but I think my imagination just might come close. Those moments and experiences stay with us and these pictures are the thumbnails that take us back in an instant.


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> I fixed it, thanks for pointing it out and Deagol, that 2nd pic is drool worthy!


I can only see 1 & 4


TT


----------



## rpadc

Top to bottom:

corn farming at La Parva, Chile.
earning turns at Nevados de Chillán, Chile.
Great Western Express chair, Brighton.
tracked out pow at Solitude, but there were still goods left.


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> No, but I can imagine being there and how it must feel. A glance won't do it justice, but I think my imagination just might come close. Those moments and experiences stay with us and these pictures are the thumbnails that take us back in an instant.


Yeah, I can relate. Here is a vid from the first drop-in (just after the first picture) that gives a better idea. A sidenote: in situations like this, you get to demo new boards and quite often, your very first moment actually riding the board (skinning up in tour mode notwithstanding) is dropping into a chute like this. I rode 3 new boards in 3 days and they all felt different. This day I was on a Never Summer Prospector. 



After this chute, one crazy super-fit guy in our group suggested we boot-pack up the couloir and do the next chute over. He is a sponsored rider and is 6'7" tall. His footsteps were so far apart that the rest of us were exhausted trying to follow in his footsteps. The top of that second couloir is the second pic. I was tired and didn't ride it very well, but the sun came out and visibility was better.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Where's the links????? @deagol


----------



## Rogue

Bluebird park kind of day....hoping for some snow to return later this week...








[/url]IMAG0868 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hood is an active volcano and you can see the sulfur drifting from the top. It's not always there, but today it was.


----------



## Rogue

rpadc said:


> Top to bottom:
> 
> corn farming at La Parva, Chile.
> earning turns at Nevados de Chillán, Chile.
> Great Western Express chair, Brighton.
> tracked out pow at Solitude, but there were still goods left.


As soon as I saw the 3rd pic I knew it was Brighton, before reading the titles, such a fun place to ride!!


@deagol idk I think my imagination was better  LOL JK!!! Looks like great conditions and some sweet turns down. I've rode just a few different decks this season and there's nothing like being on my Ladies Choice, it always feels like coming home lol


----------



## deagol

Mizu Kuma said:


> Where's the links????? @deagol


shoot,. sorry, I keep forgetting that you have to be redundant with posting videos and links.. a bit sluggish today

This was from Saturday (both lines)


[ame]https://vimeo.com/162323683[/ame]

and then

[ame]https://vimeo.com/162412615[/ame]


----------



## rpadc

Rogue said:


> As soon as I saw the 3rd pic I knew it was Brighton, before reading the titles, such a fun place to ride!!


I had a blast there. Bummed that I didn't meet their avy dogs!!

https://www.instagram.com/brighton_avy_dogs/


----------



## Simon Birch

Squaw Valley trip I took in December


----------



## Mizu Kuma

deagol said:


> shoot,. sorry, I keep forgetting that you have to be redundant with posting videos and links.. a bit sluggish today
> 
> This was from Saturday (both lines)
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/162323683
> 
> and then
> 
> https://vimeo.com/162412615


Love that second line!!!!! 

And someone (@Donutz) has to fix that Vimeo Embed!!!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## deagol

Pic taken Thursday April 7 (credit: Killclimbz)


----------



## Phedder

Our season down here starts in 2 months for me, took a pre-season stoke trip to overnight at Almer Hut above the Franz Josef Glacier. Figured a few snaps were worth sharing in here:


----------



## Rogue

Meadows with reduced lift ops....so headed to Timberline. Got a nice start, then snow/fog/clouds. 








[/url]IMAG0881 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Clouds parted enough for a view of the top of Hood:







[/url]IMAG0893 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Backside of the lodge for all those The Shining fans:
IMAG0894 by Shred Monster, on Flickr

And...my little climb out of the canyon lol There's this awesome canyon you can ride down to the lodge, two guys and me got there same time, after last chair. They were just sitting there so I was like F it I'm going! No one had been down yet! Super smooth fun turns, hard to see at times. Apparently there is a shit ton more snow than last season lol I didn't traverse high enough at the right place and had to do a little climbing back out. Totally worth it. To be honest, I was a little nervous because it was what felt like straight up. Thankfully the snow held & the guys caught up and made sure I got out ok  







[/url]IMAG0895 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Argo

Your picture is more telling of the amount of snow up on palmer. Not as much as the hood posts make it out to be. I remember a few years they had to dig a trench to run the chairs through when they opened it in the spring/summer ops.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

So when do I move in????? @Rogue :embarrased1:


----------



## F1EA

Wow so much snow. The whole west got pretty hammered, and it was just a bit above averge snowfall.


----------



## snowangel99

F1EA said:


> Wow so much snow. The whole west got pretty hammered, and it was just a bit above averge snowfall.


Was that a rental or your place? *drooling*

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

about to drop in


----------



## mojo maestro

deagol said:


> His footsteps were so far apart that the rest of us were exhausted trying to follow in his footsteps.


I thought it was customary to "share" the boot pack. As in make the steps small enough that everyone in the group can use them. You're only as fast as the slowest member..........


----------



## killclimbz

Dude was so freaking tall. I am sure he was taking short steps to him. Hell, I am 6'2" and those were big steps. Poor Becca...


----------



## F1EA

snowangel99 said:


> Was that a rental or your place? *drooling*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I wish!! hahaha
That was a cabin next to where we were staying in Big White...


----------



## snowangel99

F1EA said:


> I wish!! hahaha
> That was a cabin next to where we were staying in Big White...


Ahhh ok. I was about to try to become really good friends with you.lol

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

mojo maestro said:


> I thought it was customary to "share" the boot pack. As in make the steps small enough that everyone in the group can use them. You're only as fast as the slowest member..........


That sounds like a good idea, but this guy was so fit and fast that he made it up without needing to give up the lead. Actually, though, he and another awesome Voile rider skinned up at least a third of the way, so our slower group did the lower section of the bootpack alone. It might have been easier kicking steps versus following the huge ones...

Overall it was a great group (great riders and great people) and a great time, so no complaints from me.

edit: nice pics F1EA, that's pretty deep!


----------



## kalev

F1EA said:


> I wish!! hahaha
> That was a cabin next to where we were staying in Big White...


Ptarmigan?


----------



## Argo

Pretty good morning.


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> Pretty good morning.
> 
> View attachment 98513


I gotta say man,..!! You do seem to have the most amazing "POW" karma!!! Wherever you are,.. "Deep" just seems to follow! :huh:


(....you're not sum sort of _Demigod_ are you? Ullr's half human, half devine illegitimate son or sumpthing??)  :laugh: >


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> edit: nice pics F1EA, that's pretty deep!


It was even deeper for this guy 









The kids had a blast too.



kalev said:


> Ptarmigan?


Yeah 
You've stayed there? Pretty nice. So close to the slopes, walk 1.5 blocks and you're riding.


----------



## snowangel99

F1EA said:


> It was even deeper for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids had a blast too.
> Yeah
> You've stayed there? Pretty nice. So close to the slopes, walk 1.5 blocks and you're riding.


SO awesome!!!! Wish I were there right now. Waahhhhhhh 

All the SBF city dwellers should get together and buy that mountain side house. We could take turns using it all winter. I have all the answers people. Just ask.


----------



## kalev

F1EA said:


> Yeah
> You've stayed there? Pretty nice. So close to the slopes, walk 1.5 blocks and you're riding.


Yeah, I've stayed there a few times, its a great place. 

We have friends that have a condo more or less behind it (further up the hill). You literally walk out their door, strap on your bindings and ride down to the lift - amazing! Only downside is that, after a day of riding, its a further walk up the hill from the pub in the village


----------



## Rogue

Snowed hard today, with a few inches over night....anytime it feels like winter in April, it's a damn good day  








[/url]IMAG0906 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMAG0909 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> Snowed hard today, with a few inches over night....anytime it feels like winter in April, it's a damn good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG0906 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG0909 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Not that your conditions aren't awesome,... But "gurl-phren,..?" You needz ta getchoo to CO this weekend!!  :laugh: Open snow predicting 22-26" @ Luv! :blink: (...I have the sick days to swing it, but the CC's are _MAXED_!!) :crying::crying:

:hairy:

-edit-
Ps. Don't tell SK I said anything! (He'll never speak to me again if he finds out!)  :lol:


----------



## Argo

We got 26" in 32 hours, 18" since 6am yesterday and blue skies this morning. Caught up with ridinbend first thing this morning. Freakin great morning.


----------



## sabatoa

Well I hate my life right now.


----------



## F1EA

Argo said:


> We got 26" in 32 hours, 18" since 6am yesterday and blue skies this morning. Caught up with ridinbend first thing this morning. Freakin great morning.
> 
> View attachment 98625
> 
> 
> View attachment 98633


Daaaaaaaamn

Just damn was too short


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> Well I hate my life right now.


Ditto!!!! :crying:



F1EA said:


> Daaaaaaaamn
> 
> Just damn was too short


Double Ditto!!!! :crying::crying:


----------



## rpadc

sabatoa said:


> Well I hate my life right now.


As I look at these pics of April dumps while listening to my neighbor's lawnmower outside, I feel like drinking away the pain. :crying:


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> We got 26" in 32 hours, 18" since 6am yesterday and blue skies this morning.
> 
> …..Freakin great morning.
> 
> View attachment 98625
> 
> 
> View attachment 98633


Makin' this meme do _DOUBLE_ duty today,…. :crying:


----------



## Jcb890

FU chomps, you already went to CO this season. :hairy:

Its supposed to hit 70 here this Sunday, but there's a couple mountains left open. I'm hoping the season isn't quite over yet, but it might be.


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> Not that your conditions aren't awesome,... But "gurl-phren,..?" You needz ta getchoo to CO this weekend!!  :laugh: Open snow predicting 22-26" @ Luv! :blink: (...I have the sick days to swing it, but the CC's are _MAXED_!!) :crying::crying:
> 
> :hairy:
> 
> -edit-
> Ps. Don't tell SK I said anything! (He'll never speak to me again if he finds out!)  :lol:


idk, I'm not too mad about it, this is my friend from Thursday when we were riding together.....I DO need to work some during the week  I'm trying not to be a complete dirtbag LOL

I think Timberline got 14" in the last 12 hours. Not bad not bad!


----------



## chomps1211

Lol! Yeah,.. Just being my usual "smart assed" self Rogue!  
You've had a pretty great season all round this year. So has CO. But this last 5-6 weeks? Fuh-gedda boudit!! :huh:

Really wish I'd been able to hold off on my CO trip to get me summa this! :shrug:

Ah well,.. Got a new board & sum vacation time set aside in Mar & Apr of next year! (....so here's hopin')  :laugh:




(...think maybe it's time to get the longboard out n see if I can hold off the snowboarding jones with it!) :skateboarding:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> Lol! Yeah,.. Just being my usual "smart assed" self Rogue!
> You've had a pretty great season all round this year. So has CO. But this last 5-6 weeks? Fuh-gedda boudit!! :huh:
> 
> Really wish I'd been able to hold off on my CO trip to get me summa this! :shrug:
> 
> Ah well,.. Got a new board & sum vacation time set aside in Mar & Apr of next year! (....so here's hopin')  :laugh:
> 
> (...think maybe it's time to get the longboard out n see if I can hold off the snowboarding jones with it!) :skateboarding:


Any plans to come out East?


----------



## ridinbend

April 15, 2016

Best day ever by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> April 15, 2016
> 
> Best day ever by Ves, on Flickr


Me when I go show up at you's and Argo's pow fields:


----------



## Rogue

ridinbend said:


> april 15, 2016
> 
> best day ever by ves, on flickr



glorious!!!!!!!


----------



## Argo

Yeah, it was really good


----------



## killclimbz

Man that storm was a dirty little slut that absolutely put out for anyone wanting to go deep...

Here are a few pics I snapped from yesterday.

The seasonal snow stake at the CAIC study plot at Bert is almost completely buried. Looks like it maxes at 120". If we get another storm half as good as this one, it'll probably get covered. 









The pass got somewhere between 30 and 40" since Friday and it showed.
































Got to love the spring storms.


----------



## Seppuccu

I should really stop watching this thread.


----------



## deagol

killclimbz said:


> ..Here are a few pics I snapped from yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looks like you hit the jackpot (again)...


----------



## Rogue

Meanwhile, further west of CO where it's tshirt weather on the mountain and scorching hot in the valley....








[/url]Broke 1 million vertical today by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Deacon

Rogue said:


> Meanwhile, further west of CO where it's tshirt weather on the mountain and scorching hot in the valley....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Broke 1 million vertical today by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Congrats shredmonster!


----------



## Rogue

https://vimeo.com/159897596

All this hot weather makes me wishing for winter to come back or at least a wintery spring....
White & snowy, the way I like: Shot on 3/15/16. Most of the footage was unusable because the lens go covered up, but what I was able to put together.....these little edits are what get me through the summer and stoked for next season!!


----------



## Phedder

What is that song!? I love it, need more jams like that.


----------



## Rogue

Phedder said:


> What is that song!? I love it, need more jams like that.


First Aid Kit - My Silver Lining


----------



## Rogue

deagol said:


> That looks awesome, Rogue..
> 
> Here is one that had several firsts for me:
> First time on this board and first time riding through avy debris snow.
> 
> I was a bit spooked and rode very slow and conservative, also due to holding a whippet (ice axe) in my hand.. wish I could go back in time and strap it to the pack.. so much easier to ride without holding that thing...
> 
> https://vimeo.com/163629828



Not quite as dangerous as an ice ax lol, but riding with a gopole does have it's drawbacks. I usually film a couple of runs then put it away for the day. I'm like a serial killer, I need to have some way to relive my day over and over and over  

Looking like Jeremy Jones out that Deagol!!


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> *….I usually film a couple of runs then put it away for the day.* I'm like a serial killer, I need to have some way to relive my day over and over and over
> 
> Looking like Jeremy Jones out that Deagol!!


OK,.. Lets take a vote! Who else thinks we *must* see some of that footage from "The Shred Monster??" :grin:>

C'mon there Rogue,.. Share summa that 1Mil+ vert stoke with the rest of us poor shred deprived souls!!! (…you show us "yours" and I'll show you "mine!") :laugh:  >


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. Lets take a vote! Who else thinks we *must* see some of that footage from "The Shred Monster??" :grin:>
> 
> C'mon there Rogue,.. Share summa that 1Mil+ vert stoke with the rest of us poor shred deprived souls!!! (…you show us "yours" and I'll show you "mine!") :laugh:  >


Lol am I missing something? I just posted a video I made from March ? Should I even ask what other video you're asking for !?!?! Lol just kidding


----------



## Argo

@Rogue rockin that skijee. Did you run over a tele skier in that video?


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> Lol am I missing something? I just posted a video I made from March ? Should I even ask what other video you're asking for !?!?! Lol just kidding


Well,... I'm old! :shrug: So it's not out of the realm of possibility that I had a "Senior" moment where I saw your vid and just cant remember,..! :blink: :laugh: But,.. I'm pretty sure I just missed it! (If you embedded from Vimeo then I proly couldn't see it on my mobile.)

Is it posted in this thread? Never mind, I'll find it! (Then I'll show you "mine!") :grin: >


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> https://vimeo.com/159897596
> 
> All this hot weather makes me wishing for winter to come back or at least a wintery spring....
> White & snowy, the way I like: Shot on 3/15/16. Most of the footage was unusable because the lens go covered up, but what I was able to put together.....these little edits are what get me through the summer and stoked for next season!!


Love it! Your constant smile is soooo sweet, you've put wide grin on my face after a dull day in the office. Thanks!


----------



## F1EA

Mrs EA got some good days this season... this was from a few weeks ago:


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> https://vimeo.com/159897596
> 
> .....these little edits are what get me through the summer and stoked for next season!!


OK,… I _definitely_ would have remembered seeing this earlier!! (Vimeo & my iPhone don't get along!) :dunno: 

Rouge,.. Awesome footage & conditions! I agree with neni! That smile must have been stuck on your face for days! :grin:

Wellp,.. now I gotta put my lame little edit together and get it posted! (…I promised Mojo & the rest of the guys I wouldn't delete the footage of my ass first slide down Luv's moguls, so now there's no excuse for not getting that edited and up for all to see!) :laugh:


----------



## deagol

Love those mid-winter looking conditions.. and you seem to be having so much fun.. 

One reason I also have helmet cam footage- to relive good memories.


----------



## Rogue

Argo said:


> @Rogue rockin that skijee. Did you run over a tele skier in that video?


Probably one of the best items I bought for the season thanks to you Argo! Hehehe yes it was a very close call! oops!



neni said:


> Love it! Your constant smile is soooo sweet, you've put wide grin on my face after a dull day in the office. Thanks!


Yay! That's really why I'm sharing these little edits. I'm so happy when I'm shredding and I want to share the stoke! It's not about what I'm doing per se, but the scenery and how much I love it!
Maybe one day I'll be able to hit Alaska, Japan or my dream spot, Baldface, and get some terrifyingly steep lines like yours :surprise:



deagol said:


> Love those mid-winter looking conditions.. and you seem to be having so much fun..
> 
> One reason I also have helmet cam footage- to relive good memories.


There is nothing quite like being out during a storm on the mountain with snow piling up and freshies every where, particularly the trees! Exactly - to relive good shred memories!



chomps1211 said:


> Rouge,.. Awesome footage & conditions! I agree with neni! That smile must have been stuck on your face for days! :grin:
> 
> Wellp,.. now I gotta put my lame little edit together and get it posted! (…I promised Mojo & the rest of the guys I wouldn't delete the footage of my ass first slide down Luv's moguls, so now there's no excuse for not getting that edited and up for all to see!) :laugh:


Yes ! Please do share! I'd love to see! And I'm certainly looking forward, many months from now, to footy of you on that smokin' Explorer!


----------



## ridinbend

*Gerry Lopez Surf Contest*

Gerry Lopez Big Wave Challenge by Ves, on Flickr

Contest course by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## nikog

these are sweet!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Feel like hiking? Kirkwood today. (Closed)


----------



## neni

KIRKRIDER said:


> Feel like hiking? Kirkwood today. (Closed)


Aaaaaw! Geg your split out there!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I am...:frown: at...:surprise:work....:crying:


----------



## Rogue

[/url]Melting by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

From yesterday, sun baked spots are melting fast. Crazy seeing the things we ride over all season long. There's a reason we need as much snow as we get here!


----------



## Argo

It's like groundhog day out here. Surprisingly good snow quality again. Couple inches of fluff on firm packed snow...


----------



## F1EA

From my last day at our local mtn a couple weeks ago...









Sharing the lift with a depressed skier.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> From my last day at our local mtn a couple weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing the lift with a depressed skier.


Did you go in the slush cup thingy?

I wanted too.


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Did you go in the slush cup thingy?
> 
> I wanted too.
> 
> 
> TT


No; i think that day was one of the Whistler demo days and I went there instead.
I wanted to go too. But the last few weeks have been pretty hectic with work..... so one of those weekends I just crashed and slept.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Hovden, Norway


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> From my last day at our local mtn a couple weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing the lift with a depressed skier.


You know, having seen some of your pics, I'd say you dress waaaay to stylishly for someone claiming not to care about fashion.


----------



## timmytard

Anticrobotic said:


> You know, having seen some of your pics, I'd say you dress waaaay to stylishly for someone claiming not to care about fashion.


He spends half an hour trying to get that one superman curl @ the front just right.:dry:
No , no, he doesn't even care about that sort of thing. :embarrased1:


TT


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> You know, having seen some of your pics, I'd say you dress waaaay to stylishly for someone claiming not to care about fashion.


hahaha
Who says I don't care about fashion? I care about me; what I don't care for is other people's fashion. There's a difference


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> He spends half an hour trying to get that one superman curl @ the front just right.:dry:
> No , no, he doesn't even care about that sort of thing. :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


Hahhahahahahaha
Well I do wear reading glasses at work...

hmmm could it be???
I can't say anything more. There's too much at stake.


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> hahaha
> Who says I don't care about fashion? I care about me; what I don't care for is other people's fashion. There's a difference


Wtf...


F1EA said:


> Hmmm 99.9% of the really good riders i see around here, dress like crap. In fact, my wife and I already know who will be a good rider based on clothes
> 
> That said...... why not look good?
> 
> People who SAY they dont care about their clothes or how they look, spend time criticizing others who do. Examples even in this this thread. If you dont care about fashion.... why care about others'? beats me.
> 
> Others have no idea and truly dont care about looks at all. Cant say thats good or bad. I dont really care hehehe


...yes I see. My memory failed me from that time. Well then.


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> Wtf...
> 
> ...yes I see. My memory failed me from that time. Well then.


Your memory no.
Your reading comprehension yes.

Not sure if you noticed but... i'm actually saying the same thing in both posts.


----------



## Seppuccu

F1EA said:


> Your memory no.
> Your reading comprehension yes.
> 
> Not sure if you noticed but... i'm actually saying the same thing in both posts.


Yes yes, my reading comprehension failed me that time. Times like these I'm so happy I can fall back on being a non-native speaker. Yes, so happy. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Seppuccu

Not the least vain. Lovely! Can I post old photos from the season?


----------



## Seppuccu

Nice day for a low snow year in Sweden (February).


----------



## F1EA

Bit o spray to calm the nerves 









I love that photo. Looks like an image from NASA...


----------



## Seppuccu

And stylish. ^.^


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Bit o spray to calm the nerves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that photo. Looks like an image from NASA...


That's gotta be Big White, no?

I've only been there once, I was so excited.
Then kinda disappointed.

It's pretty flat.:crying:


TT


Fabulous snow though:dry:


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> That's gotta be Big White, no?
> 
> I've only been there once, I was so excited.
> Then kinda disappointed.
> 
> It's pretty flat.:crying:
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> Fabulous snow though:dry:


Yeah, not so steep. There's a couple of steep spots off Falcon and The Cliff, but not as steep as some of the stuff at Whistler or the other interior spots. Still it's a blast because the snow is so good and the trees are super nice... you have access to nice glades pretty much off everything.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Bit o spray to calm the nerves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that photo. Looks like an image from NASA...


That's gotta be Big White, no?

I've only been there once, I was so excited.
Then kinda disappointed.

It's pretty flat.:crying:


TT


Fabulous snow though:dry:


----------



## Seppuccu

Sounds like the place for me. I'm coming over next season. Or something. :crying:


----------



## F1EA

Still going.. but starting to look green


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> Sounds like the place for me. I'm coming over next season. Or something. :crying:


It is really nice. You can make it a little more challenging if you want, there's a good mix of open/mellow to tight/steep trees. Alpine and even park. Just not as consistently steep or big as Whistler.

Obviously, if you're looking for gnar... Revelstoke and Kicking Horse are the places to go. But if you take a trip, Big White is super accessible; great village vibe and Revelstoke is only about 2hrs away anyways so you can still do it.

If all goes well this yr, my plan is a 2 week trip next yr and try to hit Sun Peaks, Big White, Revelstoke and Whitewater. With a few people, not eating restaurants and renting apt instead of hotel rooms... it can be done reasonably cheap. And from mid Jan-mid March there'll be pow.


----------



## Rogue

Top of Palmer lift which was buried until they dug it out about 1-2 weeks ago:







[/url]IMAG0970 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Midway Station they have started digging out to load ski racers once they start showing up. This is so they load midway down the lift instead of riding all the way to bottom of Palmer:







[/url]IMAG0963 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Probably not very interesting, but the mound of snow where they're digging the station out:







[/url]IMAG0973 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

And a classic snow cat to top it off







[/url]IMAG0974 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## raffertyk2

Is that a bottle opener hanging from your rearview? NICE!! can never be too prepared


----------



## Seppuccu

Just a couple of turns in Björnrike, Vemdalen, on the same day as my previously posted photos. Nothing extraordinary at all, but the light is nice.


----------



## ctoma

Snowboarding on Mother's Day? I hate you guys...


----------



## ridinbend

Corn up high is so prefect right now. 

Bachy mom's day by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## ctoma

I. Hate. You.

(nice vid, though)


----------



## Argo

Still have 3 lifts at bachelor including summit so there is around 3k vert available. Corn was nice up high, groomers were fast down low. Nice day for riding. Hard to believe we are still hitting the lifts.


----------



## Rogue

I finally hit my goal of 50 days this season. It was colder, windier, and cloudier than expected, which made the snow super fast and good, but some days you're just not feeling it. 

Where I initially wanted to hike to, Illumination Rock in the center, but didn't have the wind in my sails for it LOL







[/url]IMAG1051 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ready to head back down with "Blizzard"







[/url]IMAG1049 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]

Palmer housing, imagine that all being buried by snow! Still trips me out, but the warmer than usual May has taken a toll on the lower slopes. Down to Mile & Palmer running only now. 







[/url]IMAG1044 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## snowangel99

lucky! Looks awesome. Its MAY. F you all. lol


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> I finally hit my goal of 50 days this season….


:blink:
Only 50,..? Really,..?

Glad to hear you reached the goal, but I would have sworn you had a lot more than 50!! 

I've been trying to crack 50 days for a couple years now! But then,.. I don't get anywhere _near_ the quality days you've had this season! So maybe following you, and your stats on Trace,… it just _seems_ like you've had 100+ days!  

Personally,… I'd settle for 30 of _your_ best pow days over 100 of our so-so ones!  :wink::grin:

Conrats on hitting your goal! Looks like you've still got plenty of days left to get anyway!! :hairy:


----------



## killclimbz

Rogue said:


> I finally hit my goal of 50 days this season. It was colder, windier, and cloudier than expected, which made the snow super fast and good, but some days you're just not feeling it.
> 
> Where I initially wanted to hike to, Illumination Rock in the center, but didn't have the wind in my sails for it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG1051 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Ready to head back down with "Blizzard"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG1049 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Palmer housing, imagine that all being buried by snow! Still trips me out, but the warmer than usual May has taken a toll on the lower slopes. Down to Mile & Palmer running only now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMAG1044 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


I am going to be out in Portland for a few days. Wish I had the time to sneak off and hike up to Illumination rock. Looks like good coverage up there. It always melts out lower on the hill first. I would say that it's not unexpected this late in the season. Nice work.


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> here is one from today (Mother's Day)
> 
> went with @killclimbz to do a line he has had his eye on for a few years now, I think...



_I hate you too!_ >
However,.. I _LOVE_ how you rode that line right down to the very last, narrow little patch of shitty snirt snow!!! :laugh: :grin:

Well Done! (I hate You!!!)


----------



## ctoma

Hate. Hate. Hate.


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> Here are some pics:
> 
> my namesake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking up at the wind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiding behind granite boulder from wind, looking up at summit we never made:


Well, you survived being attacked by that snow leopard.
That's always a win.

Wasn't there a video?:embarrased1:
Coulda swore the was a video.


TT


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> post number 311 prior page


Yeah that looks like fun, but I didn't see the snow leopard attack.

You stopped & did up your bindings tighter & almost got eaten, 

Haha someone put that in, haha it'll fit perfect.

With the stopping & the looking back up at the end.

Haha, I would if I could, but I don't know how


TT


----------



## neni

:crying::smile: Last day of a too warm, too little snow but nonetheless great season: splitboard tour to Mt. Trollsteinen, Svalbard, 78°N

Was a great season!


----------



## deagol

congrats Neni, what an awesome season...


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> Only 50,..? Really,..?
> 
> Glad to hear you reached the goal, but I would have sworn you had a lot more than 50!!
> 
> I've been trying to crack 50 days for a couple years now! But then,.. I don't get anywhere _near_ the quality days you've had this season! So maybe following you, and your stats on Trace,… it just _seems_ like you've had 100+ days!
> 
> Personally,… I'd settle for 30 of _your_ best pow days over 100 of our so-so ones!  :wink::grin:
> 
> Conrats on hitting your goal! Looks like you've still got plenty of days left to get anyway!! :hairy:


I think because when I go, I stay most of the day and rack up decent vertical. I was hungry from last season and I made the most of all the snow days we were given. It's weird to feel satiated now and fulfilled. I'm actually thinking about skipping next week of riding and just hiking or being home. I'm one tired little lady!

I'll probably go 2-3 more times but after cementing my love for winter and fresh snow, hitting it in the spring isn't the same. Although I did have a blast on my Jamie Lynn Tuesday, so we'll see  

Maybe I'll see you out this way next season buddy!


----------



## Argo

I dont know, that buttery spring snow is alot of fun too.

Go hit the steep stuff when it is nice and corny. Cornpow days are pretty glorious too. Had a couple this week.


----------



## ridinbend

Rogue said:


> I think because when I go, I stay most of the day and rack up decent vertical. I was hungry from last season and I made the most of all the snow days we were given. It's weird to feel satiated now and fulfilled. I'm actually thinking about skipping next week of riding and just hiking or being home. I'm one tired little lady!
> 
> I'll probably go 2-3 more times but after cementing my love for winter and fresh snow, hitting it in the spring isn't the same. Although I did have a blast on my Jamie Lynn Tuesday, so we'll see
> 
> Maybe I'll see you out this way next season buddy!


I was experiencing this sensation in January, awesome feeling. Season half ended when we were forced to find a new place to live on March 1. But ive enjoyed the spring for sure.


----------



## F1EA

Can't say no to bacon


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Can't say no to bacon


And there Louis' board.

Pfft, Seymour is gonna be way cooler than whistler.

Starting next year.


TT


----------



## F1EA

hahaha that board is always there lol
I dont know where he finds the strenght but he's got like 120+ days

Yeah Seymour... ladies' night Mondays. Not bad


----------



## Argo

Im over the winter weather. 


Over it..... 

Pretty happy with the central oregon climate.


----------



## Rogue

deagol said:


> OK, just got a recent pic. this is from yesterday..


Good grief every time I see the news CO is getting snow WTF!!! lol

I'm down for some snow, but I had a fulfilling season and feel the same way. I'm actually skipping this week riding too, I'm just tired!

Side note, Mt Hood is rumbling  100 small quakes hitting mt hood in the last 24 hours. I don't think it means much short term, but it's interesting !


----------



## jmw590

Dang, I miss the snow


----------



## F1EA

Hey, who let the dogs out?









That's one well fed puppy.

Some snow left... and crazy, but it even snowed today :O

Avoiding the rocks:


----------



## Darius

awesome photos! Can't believe snowboarding season is over :'‑(


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Hey, who let the dogs out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one well fed puppy.
> 
> Some snow left... and crazy, but it even snowed today :O
> 
> Avoiding the rocks:


How come your bum's all wet?
Nobody sits in the snow, are you wiping out?
Shame on you, hahaha


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> How come your bum's all wet?
> Nobody sits in the snow, are you wiping out?
> Shame on you, hahaha
> 
> 
> TT


I sat down for a #selfie


----------



## neni

> :crying::smile: Last day of a too warm, too little snow but nonetheless great season: splitboard tour to Mt. Trollsteinen, Svalbard, 78°N


Correction: _today _was the last day . Lot of snow fell on Monday so we went for another split tour at home, to a 3520m peak


----------



## JDA

Got a few little crashes here from my trip to Japan in January. Skip the end if you like, that was just me trying to get back up after being buried in deep snow. I got the technique figured out by the end of the trip 

https://youtu.be/BRI5IpTeC1Q


----------



## robotfood99

JDA said:


> Got a few little crashes here from my trip to Japan in January. Skip the end if you like, that was just me trying to get back up after being buried in deep snow. I got the technique figured out by the end of the trip



Impressive you managed to dig yourself out without letting go your stick! Where in Japan was this? Doesn't look nearly as deep as North Island deeps.


----------



## JDA

robotfood99 said:


> Impressive you managed to dig yourself out without letting go your stick! Where in Japan was this? Doesn't look nearly as deep as North Island deeps.


This was a bunch of resorts around Hakuba, we had one super deep day after a 2 day storm but otherwise this year was one of the worst seasons in 30 or so years. We were there for 17 days and 13 of them we had fresh snow overnight but the overall coverage was poor.


----------



## Phedder

This is my little rentals office for the season. Still 5 weeks until opening! There's a beautiful turquoise lake in the backdrop, somewhere... 










And where I'll be starting my season on the 14th!


----------



## robotfood99

JDA said:


> This was a bunch of resorts around Hakuba, we had one super deep day after a 2 day storm but otherwise this year was one of the worst seasons in 30 or so years. We were there for 17 days and 13 of them we had fresh snow overnight but the overall coverage was poor.




Yeah heard it was lean up in Hokkaido and the season ended early, too. Still looks fun, at least you can dig yourself out pretty easily. Hope next season will make up for this year.


----------



## neni

JDA said:


> This was a bunch of resorts around Hakuba, we had one super deep day after a 2 day storm but otherwise this year was one of the worst seasons in 30 or so years. We were there for 17 days and 13 of them we had fresh snow overnight but the overall coverage was poor.


Yup, we've been in that region in Jan as well and heard ppl say it was exceptional poor coverage. We had fresh to ride, but we've been riding _within_ bamboo jungle instead above.


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> This is my little rentals office for the season. Still 5 weeks until opening! There's a beautiful turquoise lake in the backdrop, somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where I'll be starting my season on the 14th!


That looks heavenly. Have an awesome season dude ... only 7 months left to go before ours :crying: haha


----------



## GDimac

*Just a few highlights from this past season*

Though we had a poor snow season in the east this yr, still had many awesome sessions and trips this past season to be thankful for.











My lady & I at Jay Peak, the coldest lift there lol.










Jay Peak's peak ... :nerd:










By the Cat Walk trail, or something like that? The run from the top that lead here was awesome.










How my sibs & our significant others bond (Killington, VT)










Annual shred session my bro & I set up with all our shredding buddies near the end of the season. No friends on a pow day? Good thing we don't get powder then, I guess? LOL :crying:


----------



## Rogue

That's a wrap! Finally time to put all the shred gear away for the summer & fall. It's been one hell of a season and one I won't soon forget. 

Day 51:







[/url]Day 51 - The End by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


So much snow up top....







[/url]Pano last day by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Deacon

I amazed you only had 51 days. It seemed i was getting a notice from trace about you almost as often as RK.


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Though we had a poor snow season in the east this yr, still had many awesome sessions and trips this past season to be thankful for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady & I at Jay Peak, the coldest lift there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Peak's peak ... :nerd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Cat Walk trail, or something like that? The run from the top that lead here was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How my sibs & our significant others bond (Killington, VT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annual shred session my bro & I set up with all our shredding buddies near the end of the season. No friends on a pow day? Good thing we don't get powder then, I guess? LOL :crying:


Cool pics. J Peak doesnt look that bad.


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though we had a poor snow season in the east this yr, still had many awesome sessions and trips this past season to be thankful for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady & I at Jay Peak, the coldest lift there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Peak's peak ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Cat Walk trail, or something like that? The run from the top that lead here was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How my sibs & our significant others bond (Killington, VT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annual shred session my bro & I set up with all our shredding buddies near the end of the season. No friends on a pow day? Good thing we don't get powder then, I guess? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics. J Peak doesnt look that bad.
Click to expand...

Thanks dude. But tbh, the cover was thinner than it looks. One of the workers mentioned it being their worst snow season in a long while.


----------



## Motogp990

Favorite pic of the season. Was riding with Destroy and F1EA this day. And speaking of F1EA, had a lot of good days with that guy this year 











Gf getting more comfortable on steeps











Last day the gf and I rode together











And from today, which was my last day of the season


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> Favorite pic of the season. Was riding with Destroy and F1EA this day. And speaking of F1EA, had a lot of good days with that guy this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gf getting more comfortable on steeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last day the gf and I rode together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from today, which was my last day of the season



Wow, great shots man. 

So that's where you're doing all the stat crushing in our Trace group here I guess, eh? hahah. Looks beauty there still. Think there's still more snow there now than what we had all year here, haha.


----------



## Motogp990

Yeah, at whistler. I really, really, really like it there


----------



## F1EA

That's a wrap.

Feeling down about the ~5 month despair... but time to recover the batteries, legs and wallet.

Great season. If next one is better... then we're in for a hoot. Had some epic days. Dont recall a single terrible day. Well I did have one terrible night at Cypress, but even that was ok for a couple night runs and pizza. And one bad surprise icy shaved off moguls tree run at Blackcomb. Man that was awful 

Stat crushing hahahaha
Yeah MotoGp has strong legs.

120+ days... Damn. my math can't even work that out. There's not enough Ibuprufen in this planet for me to make that work hehehe


----------



## kalev

Stoked to see everyone's pics, so I thought I would share some of mine. 

After a lack-luster snow year for 14/15, the season started off with a bang (despite all of the El Nino predictions).

Opening day @ Big White (Nov 14th - 20 cms overnight)



Opening day @ Revelstoke (Nov 28th - too much snow to count) 



Christmas Day @ Whitewater (pow for days)


New Years Day Touring



Winter Carnival @ Red / the hospital (Jan 30th - loads of pow - but broken tib / fib) 



That was the end of my season and the snow just kept on coming. I at least made it back to Whitewater for some beers on the patio before it closed for the end of the season


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> Yeah, at whistler. I really, really, really like it there


Yup, it doesn't get much better than whistler on a big dump blue bird Tuesday.

Fuck, did we even ride together this season?


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> Yup, it doesn't get much better than whistler on a big dump blue bird Tuesday.
> 
> Fuck, did we even ride together this season?
> 
> 
> TT


We only rode together once this season. It was at cyp during the day with F1EA, but I had to leave early because I needed to go to a bday or something like that haha


----------



## Phedder

Fantastic aerial shot of my favourite place in New Zealand  That range on the left gives us Australasia's most vertical (783m) accessed from the world's steepest rope. Uncrowded open face powder all day! Can't wait to be back there.


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> That's a wrap.
> 
> Feeling down about the ~5 month despair... but time to recover the batteries, legs and wallet.
> 
> Great season. If next one is better... then we're in for a hoot. Had some epic days. Dont recall a single terrible day. Well I did have one terrible night at Cypress, but even that was ok for a couple night runs and pizza. And one bad surprise icy shaved off moguls tree run at Blackcomb. Man that was awful
> 
> Stat crushing hahahaha
> Yeah MotoGp has strong legs.
> 
> 120+ days... Damn. my math can't even work that out. There's not enough Ibuprufen in this planet for me to make that work hehehe



I hear that, your first comment.

That's amazing how you BC shredders ride til end of May. I would be so happy even til end of Apr, but that's wishful thinking out here loll. I rode til the very last day in the GTA, the last place left open was til around 2nd wk April and it was only 3 runs left open.

And ya, from the looks of it Moto is a beast ... or his Trace tracker is broken, one or the other loll jks. 120+ days tho, that's the life right there :nerd:.

And unlucky there Kalev, speedy recovery man. Hopefully you're back and shredding in no time.


----------



## neni

Wrap 

From November's awesomeness n high hopes for a great season in the Alps...








... to sobering December








... the exotic of Japan in Jan...









... Feb's revival of winter in the Alps








... pow days in empty resort in March








... from spring touring season in April








... to Svalbard's beauty in May








... to the last tour in the Alps end of May









Now summer can come


----------



## GDimac

WOW. Just wow, Neni. Surreal :nerd:.

... this may be a silly question, as I know the Alps are massive. But have you guys ever ran into or better yet, rode any laps with Nicolas Muller, like ever? Cos that would be even more insane loll :grin:


----------



## neni

GDimac said:


> WOW. Just wow, Neni. Surreal :nerd:.
> 
> ... this may be a silly question, as I know the Alps are massive. But have you guys ever ran into or better yet, rode any laps with Nicolas Muller, like ever? Cos that would be even more insane loll :grin:


Naw... he's located in a different region way off from where I roam. Tatanka would be more likely to have met him.


----------



## deagol

very nice, as usual, neni...

I am burned out on my own snowboarding now, but my brother-in-law wants to do a peak this weekend, so I guess we are going up this Sunday


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Kirkwood June 1
All closed.


----------



## Phedder

Took advantage of the work perks for one last heli drop before I leave on Monday, on Tuesday I'll be riding! :snowboard4:

Quick rest stop. Spindrift in the sunset. Actual sunset shot. Sunrise on Mt Tasman (2nd tallest in NZ) above Fox Glacier. The Milky Way!


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Took advantage of the work perks for one last heli drop before I leave on Monday, on Tuesday I'll be riding! :snowboard4:
> 
> Quick rest stop. Fresh powder in the sunset. Actual sunset shot. Sunrise on Mt Tasman (2nd tallest in NZ) above Fox Glacier. The Milky Way!


Me being an astronomy junkie also, that pic is surreal. Awesome shot dude.


----------



## Phedder

I wish I could take credit for it but my housemate got those shots, I really need to get a better camera hah. Stars here are ridiculous, never gets old. Tekapo where I spend winter is even better, there's an observatory there. My Sony Action Cam does 4k Timelapses though and I played around with that a bit so will hopefully have something else worth showing tomorrow once I've got the energy to process it all!


----------



## neni

Phedder said:


> Took advantage of the work perks for one last heli drop before I leave on Monday, on Tuesday I'll be riding! :snowboard4:
> 
> Quick rest stop. Spindrift in the sunset. Actual sunset shot. Sunrise on Mt Tasman (2nd tallest in NZ) above Fox Glacier. The Milky Way!


Awesome shots. Love the colours in the second one!


----------



## Phedder

Too firm for me to practice in the park today, so worked on dropping the forearm instead. Something so satisfying about a good carve.


----------



## snowball2

I know I'm late with these photos, but here are couple from my RV trip to Washington and BC over Christmas and new year.

First from Mt. Baker area:









































































And then couple from Pemberton, BC


----------



## Seppuccu

Is it winter yet?


----------



## GDimac

Incredible shots. Love the steep and night sky ones esp. Awesome, both 2 things I love: shredding and anything Astronomy related lol


----------



## snowball2

Thank you. I'm really happy with some of the photos as well.

Here are couple of me (I got my friend to take my camera) from a local hill this spring. After the season was over they collected all the snow that was left, made corner and some other fun stuff and had a party. These are about week after that party, when there were just enough snow to get the speed for the corner.


----------



## robotfood99

Nice tweaks man. Props. For a second I was like 'how d'he get the '17 greats in the spring?'


----------



## timmytard

snowball2 said:


> I know I'm late with these photos, but here are couple from my RV trip to Washington and BC over Christmas and new year.
> 
> First from Mt. Baker area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then couple from Pemberton, BC



Nioce, 3rd pic, that's some good shit right there.

3rd from the last pic.
That's a good example of why I ride a wider than normal board.
If you can't lean your board over on edge, way past 45 degrees, you can't stop on that steep of a slope. When it's icy.

Looks horrible, you must have hated it.
We had a pretty sweet year up here last year.
My local mtn was 15cm shy of 1000cm total accumulation, 15cm shy of 10 meters.

Haha, I'd imagine that was some of t best riding you've ever gotten in your life?
And may ever get, so I know it was pretty damn awesome.


TT


----------



## snowball2

Yep, we got pretty lucky with the conditions. Specially since it was the first time riding in North America for most of us. So good year to start. 

It's hard to define what is best. I've done more scary and demanding stuff on the Alps and some of theme with a good snow even. But I've never had constantly so good conditions before, so this probably was the best trip so far. And I'm specially happy I can still progress personally after more than 20 years standing sideways. 

But being the best riding ever, I don't know. At least I want to believe the best is yet to come. :snowboard1:


----------



## F1EA

snowball2 said:


> I know I'm late with these photos, but here are couple from my RV trip to Washington and BC over Christmas and new year.
> 
> First from Mt. Baker area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then couple from Pemberton, BC


Cool pics!!


----------



## neni

snowball2 said:


>


Money shot! 
All the pics are absolutely gorgeous! Looks like you had a hell of a trip!


----------



## snowball2

F1EA said:


> Cool pics!!





neni said:


> Money shot!
> All the pics are absolutely gorgeous! Looks like you had a hell of a trip!


Thank you!

And yes, it was! One to remember!


----------



## Snow Hound

Not late. Your timing is perfect. Just when my stoke needed restoking.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalev

Snow Hound said:


> Not late. Your timing is perfect. Just when my stoke needed restoking.


I'll second that


----------



## GDimac

^^^^^^ 100%


----------



## chomps1211

kalev said:


> I'll second that


*3rd'd*
10char


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Money shot!


Yeah that's the money shot right there.


----------

